
I’ve got Mick Jagger’s lost memoir - tintinnabula
http://www.spectator.co.uk/2017/02/ive-got-mick-jaggers-lost-memoir/
======
ENTP
Wasn't "Start me up" used by Microsoft for the 95 launch? I recall the line
"It's enough to make a grown man cry"...

------
kobeya
UK copyright law is life of the author + 70 years, right? So maybe we'll see
it in the 22nd century.

------
mirimir
OK, so in his will, he somehow has it provided to some anonymous publisher :)

